# Remote crapped out again.



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Emailed the owner and service manager last Saturday. No response. Called and left a message for service manager today. No response. https://vimeo.com/161227677https://vimeo.com/161227829


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Mongoose quoted me 5600+ to install their remote system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Mongoose.....only your wallet hurts. Weren't talking about buying a 4040 from them?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Mongoose.....only your wallet hurts. Weren't talking about buying a 4040 from them?




I was. I started talking more seriously with them but believe it or not there remote is more basic than what I have. Can't start the machine remotely and can't tell what pressure you're at. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do. Just got off the phone with O'Brien. Quoted me 70 grand for a 3040 skid with 750 gallon tank and full featured remote with display screen.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope that perhaps the main battery on the machine doesn't have enough juice to let the remote crank the engine over. I'll check that next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I was. I started talking more seriously with them but believe it or not there remote is more basic than what I have. Can't start the machine remotely and can't tell what pressure you're at. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do. Just got off the phone with O'Brien. Quoted me 70 grand for a 3040 skid with 750 gallon tank and full featured remote with display screen.


Check Pipehunter. They had some solid looking units at the show. 

Are those 2 features important? Remote start....you have a tank....let it cycle. I think turning an engine on and off would be really bad for the engine anyway.

Pressure reading on the remote....I don't ever need this. Where have you found this valuable?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Check Pipehunter. They had some solid looking units at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's say I'm in a basement or crawl space. How do I know what pressure I'm at? How do I not exceed the max PSI? My machine has a blowout disc on the pump and a manual unloader. If I exceed max psi while inside, I'll blow my disc. When my remote works (big when), when I throttle up on the remote for the third time I know I'm close to max RPM's. I adjust the unloader accordingly depending on the nozzle. The only time I have to go back out to the machine is if I change the nozzle because I'll have to readjust the bypass or unloader.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I liked Pipe Hunter as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I can call my buddy scott if you want? Hes pretty good with that stuff. Hes bailed me out a few times.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> I can call my buddy scott if you want? Hes pretty good with that stuff. Hes bailed me out a few times.




Plungerboy? I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks Tom.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

No scott at Undervision. The camera repair guy. He builds and engineers electrical control/ remote systems for a living. I will see him tonight and i will pock his brain. Its got to be something simple.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> No scott at Undervision. The camera repair guy. He builds and engineers electrical control/ remote systems for a living. I will see him tonight and i will pock his brain. Its got to be something simple.




Thanks again. I really appreciate it! I don't want to drop almost 6 grand on another remote set up.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont blame you. Theres other systems out there. Let me see what he comes up with.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Talked to scott, he says check the relays. They look like ice cubes. He thinks the relay is not latching in from your remote. You can go on his web page and call him or look him up on Facebook. He has his phone on all night. Good guy to know.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

He said give him a call. I dont want to splatter his number on the web.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Mongoose remote works from 100's of feet away. Insanely helpful from inside a restaurant, basement or the other side of a building. Mine was a $4000(?) add on 2+ years ago and is worth way more than that.

I can't imagine going back to calling a helper on his cell phone for control assistance.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain pro, sorry to hear of your difficulties. Bbq is on me if you come down to Georgia again.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Drain pro, sorry to hear of your difficulties. Bbq is on me if you come down to Georgia again.




Thanks Dave. The only way I'll be down is if I buy a Harben, which is very possible.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Talked to scott, he says check the relays. They look like ice cubes. He thinks the relay is not latching in from your remote. You can go on his web page and call him or look him up on Facebook. He has his phone on all night. Good guy to know.




I'll check the relays. I've seen what he's talking about. What's his web page?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Damnit, that sucks, hope they make it right for you and doesn't cost to much


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Undervision sewer camera repair. You can call me and i can give you his number.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A remote would be nice if you could find a system without a lot of problems, we use a remote reel with a valve to turn it on and off.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Damnit, that sucks, hope they make it right for you and doesn't cost to much




I don't think that they will


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I don't think that they will


Didntb you just buy it? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Didntb you just buy it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




A year and a half ago and they've been trying to fix it for a year and a half.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent an email to us jetter about how I love my mongoose and it's remote. Hoping to cause them a little pain in payback for you.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Plungerboy? I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks Tom.


 sorry on vacation and haven't been checking in much. Sorry to hear about the issues with your Jetter, that sucks. Best of luck. I couldn't imagine looking to buy another expensive tool after I just bought one 1.5 years ago.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> A year and a half ago and they've been trying to fix it for a year and a half.


if you been having issues from the beginning and you can document it, go to corporate and raise all hell with them..it should be replaced as defective from the beginning..


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Sent an email to us jetter about how I love my mongoose and it's remote. Hoping to cause them a little pain in payback for you.




Thank you David. That's awesome!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you been having issues from the beginning and you can document it, go to corporate and raise all hell with them..it should be replaced as defective from the beginning..




They've replaced it I don't know how many times. I even drove there and back. I feel defeated.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli from this forum messaged me tonight and gave some great insight on a new Mongoose remote that's in the works. It might be a good fit for me. I'll try Bulldozers guy and see if we can't fix this one. If not I'll cut my loses and go with Mongoose. Onwards and upwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

could it be something on the main unit? did they replace with new or refurbished?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> could it be something on the main unit? did they replace with new or refurbished?




Everything new soup to nuts in December. Countless control panels and handhelds prior to that. I'm starting to believe that they just don't have a remote that works the way they claim.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wow, that suxs...do other units of he same brand have this issue?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> wow, that suxs...do other units of he same brand have this issue?




Of course they tell me no but I don't believe it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I would try the rigid forum and ask around, they may also have a solution..


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I would try the rigid forum and ask around, they may also have a solution..




Some guys are familiar with my situation over there but I think that I'm the only one with the new setup. Rick had nothing but trouble with his but his is an earlier generation.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

might be time to unload it before it becomes even more $$ to fix..how much have you lost in revenue from that being down, or if another brand remote will work on it with a guarantee..


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> might be time to unload it before it becomes even more $$ to fix..how much have you lost in revenue from that being down, or if another brand remote will work on it with a guarantee..




I gotta be honest, that machine has made a ton of dough. Almost paid for itself 4 times over.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wow....well at least it paid for itself..and then some..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> A year and a half ago and they've been trying to fix it for a year and a half.


Tell em that this is the last time and you want your money back, they sold you a lemon, it doesn't work. Threaten legal action if they won't take it back and refund you. This whole thing has cost you. Hotel, fuel, time away from work, that's not good business if they don't make it right.

Is there anything you're not telling us, did you break something, any reason they wouldn't refund. What's the warranty? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you been having issues from the beginning and you can document it, *go to corporate* and raise all hell with them..it should be replaced as defective from the beginning..


I talked to corporate at the WWETT show. Lied to me and to Saysflushable business partner. We both walked away from the booth, looked at each other and said "did he just lie to my face" almost at the same time. 

There's nothing they produce that can't be gotten elsewhere.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Let's say I'm in a basement or crawl space. How do I know what pressure I'm at? How do I not exceed the max PSI? My machine has a blowout disc on the pump and a manual unloader. If I exceed max psi while inside, I'll blow my disc. When my remote works (big when), when I throttle up on the remote for the third time I know I'm close to max RPM's. I adjust the unloader accordingly depending on the nozzle. *The only time I have to go back out to the machine is if I change the nozzle because I'll have to readjust the bypass or unloader*.


If the unloader or bypass is adjusted to the nozzle, then you should never exceed max pressure. Does the pressure climb as you use your jetter?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Theres no worse feeling then paying a ton of hard earned money for something and to have it not work as advertised. We all buy things in our budget, risk level, hopes of making a buck or two. Then when the stuff doesnt perform as advertised we get that shameful feeling of dammit i wasted my money! I hope U.S. jet sees this post and makes it right for you because om sure theres alot of people watching it. This could be the ultimate marketing success with them if the post ends with we hear you, were on our way to make it right, were sorry you went through this. I think ALL manufacturers and suppliers should budget in a little money on products for empathy. If they did, there marketing dollars would be cut in half as there sales would go through the roof!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Base engineering 
Alexander Prosser, PMP
Industrial Sales
---------------------------------------------------------
600 Rothesay Ave | Saint John |NB | Canada
800.924.1010 | ph 506.635.2280 | fax 506.635.2281
[email protected] | www.baseng.com

Not sure if these guys can help you. I saw them at the wett show. They are a 3rd party remote company. I talked to them about adding features to my spartan Jett and they said no problem. I feel it's worth a phone call.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Scott!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> If the unloader or bypass is adjusted to the nozzle, then you should never exceed max pressure. Does the pressure climb as you use your jetter?




I don't have an automatic unloader and maybe that's the solution. I have a valve that I open manually. So let's say I'm at full RPMs with my big Warthog. The unloader valve has to be nearly closed to get to 4000. If I change to a RPD nozzle then the valve must be opened even more in order to not over pressurize. This system works fine when I'm at the machine but not so much when I'm trying to work remotely.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. There's lots of good information here for me. I truly appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Man I wish I was closer TJ. I'd tell you to bring it to the shop and we'd figure it out together. I haven't met a machine yet we couldn't reverse engineer and fix. Remotes aren't rocket science, they are pretty simple. Who does us jets remotes?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I adjust my bypass manually based upon hose size but control the pressure and flow via remote controlled engine rpm's. I close the bypass for the 1/2" hose but have my favorite spots for 1/4" and 1/8" hoses. Then it is sensing the rpm's to understand pressure or send a helper to look at the pressure. I would love to have a remote pressure reading but not really necessary.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro, are you using your jetter manually now that your remote is down? Hopefully you are still functional.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Drain Pro, are you using your jetter manually now that your remote is down? Hopefully you are still functional.


 if I had to run my Jetter manually I'd hire a homeless guy to stand there with a 2way radio. I'd gladly pay him. I couldn't take it. It's one thing if I were running from manhole to manhole but for residential it would be really difficult.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

You know I was thinking about setting up a baby monitor to watch the van and my jetter while I'm away from it, you can listen and watch


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Hillside said:


> You know I was thinking about setting up a baby monitor to watch the van and my jetter while I'm away from it, you can listen and watch


and the guy stealing your $hit will wave to you...:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Drain Pro, are you using your jetter manually now that your remote is down? Hopefully you are still functional.




I'm still running. That machine has become the cornerstone of my business, no time for downtime. Running it without the remote is a pain in the ass but honestly, it's broke more often than not so I'm used to it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

PPRI said:


> Man I wish I was closer TJ. I'd tell you to bring it to the shop and we'd figure it out together. I haven't met a machine yet we couldn't reverse engineer and fix. Remotes aren't rocket science, they are pretty simple. Who does us jets remotes?




Thanks Jon, I really appreciate the sentiment. Real good bunch of guys here. Seriously.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

It's just a damn shame these engineers can't do better. The jetter manufacturers would like you to believe that they come up with this technology but they don't. Every remote unit I've seen comes out of the hydraulic automation industry. These guys can make my Telehandler or excavator remote control but when the jetter guys try putting it together they can't even run a medium duty pump and motor? 

I looked at a mongoose a month or so ago and that remote system wasn't much more complex than my garage door opener. No can-bus, no feedback protocol, nothing. 

It's just not a big enough market segment to sink money in is my guess so jetter units get built with left overs. I don't have a remote on mine so I can't say much but if I had time I'd be tempted to build my own after hearing everyone's troubles. Hell I think I'll run the thing from my cellphone and have full engine diagnostics and be able to type in what pressure and flow I want right on my screen. 

I hope you get it figured out buddy, I'd be calling some people out.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Believe me if this is not resolved to my satisfaction, I'll have a lot to say and post. What I did with Trojan will pale in comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> and the guy stealing your $hit will wave to you...:laughing:


All my expensive stuff has cable locks on everything, not that they can't cut them and take stuff but it would take a little more time then having nothing, easy for a guy to hop in and out with a camera or a propress box in 10 seconds


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PPRI said:


> I looked at a mongoose a month or so ago and that remote system wasn't much more complex than my garage door opener. No can-bus, no feedback protocol, nothing.


It works..................... You can drop it from a high rise building, then pick it up and throw it in a lake, then retrieve it and control your jetter from 500' away.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you talk to Base engineering yet? I am only curious to see what they said.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Did you talk to Base engineering yet? I am only curious to see what they said.




I'll start working on it this upcoming week. First step is to try to get this one working, Bulldozer gave me a good lead. If not I'll be reaching out to Base.


----------



## undervision (Aug 12, 2015)

*jetter issues*



Drain Pro said:


> I'll start working on it this upcoming week. First step is to try to get this one working, Bulldozer gave me a good lead. If not I'll be reaching out to Base.


 Feel free to give me a call . Or email me at [email protected] I will see what I can talk you through. I am a camera repair shop but I have some experience with remote logic. My web site is www.undervisionsewercamera.com


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Just spoke to the owner of US Jetting. He was on vacation. He's working on a solution. I'll keep you guys updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

They think my voltage is low on the main battery. Apparently if it drops below 9 volts then the remote won't start the engine. It could also be a loose cable. Either way I'll trouble shoot this week.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Should be easy to check main voltage. Thing is if your battery voltage drops that low there should be other signs coming from the engine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Just spoke to the owner of US Jetting. He was on vacation. He's working on a solution. I'll keep you guys updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you have to talk to the owner of the company to get anything done? No one else could've helped?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Why do you have to talk to the owner of the company to get anything done? No one else could've helped?




Being that I've had so many issues, I want to cut out all middle men. Plus I can be assured that the boss knows exactly what's going on.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No response from them to my email yet.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It's fixed. I actually feel quite foolish but all it was, was a loose battery cable. Sometimes the hardest solution to find is the one that's staring you right in the face. In my defense, due to the chronic issues I expected something far worse. Plus the key would start it right up. It's funny though, the cable was only slightly loose. Once I tightened it up the remote started the engine with no problem. Thanks again guys for all your input. I actually learned a lot in the event of future issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

my dad use to fix electronics as a hobby, and he said half the time you just poke around inside and it works again because something wasnt making contact or had alittle corrosion on it..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> It's fixed. I actually feel quite foolish but all it was, was a loose battery cable. Sometimes the hardest solution to find is the one that's staring you right in the face. In my defense, due to the chronic issues I expected something far worse. Plus the key would start it right up. It's funny though, the cable was only slightly loose. Once I tightened it up the remote started the engine with no problem. Thanks again guys for all your input. I actually learned a lot in the event of future issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, always check batt connection. 

I understand why you jumped to the conclusion that the problem was complex not a simple batt cable, now after all the emails and phone calls it was a simple fix. Glad your running

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great news here.


----------

